# Imagine this unusual navy bird with a tail hook



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 23, 2014)

(Wiki states the a/c was used to test turbofan engines for the Lockheed S-3.

Found this photo at:

http://replicainscale.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice post


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Interesting, I had no idea the Navy had any of those aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2014)

What was it used for I wonder?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 23, 2014)

A beast that size would be giving the carrier a tow!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2014)

Also unusual that it says "micky-d" on the side, it being a Boeing design and all...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> What was it used for I wonder?



Says testing the S-3 turbofan engines. Notice the pylon under the wing...



Capt. Vick said:


> Also unusual that it says "micky-d" on the side, it being a Boeing design and all...



Hadn't noticed that. I believe this was taken considerably before Boeing obtained McDac.


----------



## R Pope (Feb 25, 2014)

Photo has to be later than 1975, that's a '75 or so Chevelle and a '71 or '72 El Camino in the hangar.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Also unusual that it says "micky-d" on the side, it being a Boeing design and all...



It was and still is very common for a flight test program to be awarded to a rival contractor where they will operate a compeditor's design.


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 25, 2014)

I do love the look of the B-47


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 26, 2014)

Testing the Orenda Iroquois engine for the Avro Arrow ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2014)

Whoa, no idea anybody but the US used them. Very cool!


----------



## R Pope (Mar 1, 2014)

I believe that Canadian-marked B-47 was on special loan from the US, and was the only one we ever had in Canada.
Designated the CL-52, it was the only foreign-operated B-47 ever. Apparently the airframe was twisted out of shape by the big Orenda Iroquois, and it was scrapped on its return to the US. It was reportedly a terrible dog to fly with all that extra weight way out back.


----------

